# H. Upmann Royal Robusto



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

So, the H. Upmann Royal made it to spot number six on the Cigar Aficionado Top 25. I've never had one but have searched this forum and found some decent praise for this fat cigar. Is it good enough in your opinion to warrant a box purchase? I'm excited because I really enjoy the signature flavors of this marca.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, definitely worthy of a box (or 6) purchase.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a couple boxes. That's about 4 fewer than Jeff, apparently!

I think they have great potential, but are still too young. A "buy and hold".

Certainly a better bargain than any of the REs, and most of the LEs.

A good medium priced snobby cigar that all your buddies don't have.

The new HdM Epicure Deluxe, also a LCdH exclusive, is another good candidate, imho.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CA got this right.
Ok today with tons of potential. A "must have" for Upmann folk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think time will tell if these are really special.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I enjoyed the one i had, cant wait to see what happens in a year or 2 or 3. I think CA was dead on in its placement on the list and its kind words.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Then it's settled - I'm buying 2-3 boxes of these babies and let them sit for a few years. Thanks for the recommendations, fellas.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn, now I wish I had gone with a box or two (not 6 lol) instead of the 10 from a box split. 
I haven't tried any of the ones I got yet but if Tony, Al and Bob think they have potential then you're on to a WINNER!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Love these right now! I can't wait to smoke them in 8 months nevermind yrs. I bought 3 boxes after trying 3 singles.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

So how are these smoking right now? from what I gather, LCDH releases can be different in profile than regular production. Is the HURR typical H. Upmann profile? worth buying?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

As a H Upmann fanatic, I would love to find a few of these somewhere......!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy old thread, Batman!!

I had a box of HURR's that is now reduced to two sticks. I smoked 6 of the 8 that met their dying day and they all were amazing. LUB box code helped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

talisker10 said:


> So how are these smoking right now? from what I gather, LCDH releases can be different in profile than regular production. Is the HURR typical H. Upmann profile? worth buying?


I'm a huge fan of H Upmann, and a bigger fan of HURR. In my experience, the LUB '14s are smoking great right now.

IMHO I think these smoke a bit spicier. Theyre just a little stronger. YMMV.


----------

